# Needed indicator on SB tail stock



## frankly2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just hashed this together due to a need today, a little crude but avoided modification of the tail stock. Maybe someone else could need the same ? Some time back I made the crossslide indicator setup, again avoiding mods on the machine. Please ignore the dirty machine !


----------



## brino (Jun 20, 2020)

Great thinking!
-brino


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 21, 2020)

The chips on the lathe just mean it's being used. I am always skeptical of a top clean shop. Nice indicator set up.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 21, 2020)

i did something similar for my Shenwai 1236, but yours looks better!


----------



## Chris Hamel (Jun 27, 2020)

I like it.  I especially  like the fact that you didn't have to modify the tail stock.  My 9 SB tailstock looks the same as your pics.  The hole on the top of the tailstock on mine isn't threaded.  Did you thread yours or just use a locator pin.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 27, 2020)

I had a similar idea for a DRO mount: a plate mounted to the (threaded) lube-hole for the read-head, and a slit-and-thread clamp to mount one end of the scale/rail to the TS quill.

Because of the length of the scale, it was a bit too wobbly, so I started looking for some way to make a clamp. I found some square channel in my stock that was a perfect size for the TS: used a bandsaw to make cutouts for the TS lever and the front leg of the base, drilled a hole to screw it to that front TS lube-hole. I haven't mounted a DRO to it yet (screwed up the quill clamp and have that in the mill for repair), but have been using the lathe with the square-channel mount in place and it's surprisingly sturdy for something held on by one screw and wishful thinking (and a LOT of filing-just-so).

Maybe some day I'll take a picture.


----------



## frankly2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Chris Hamel said:


> I like it.  I especially  like the fact that you didn't have to modify the tail stock.  My 9 SB tailstock looks the same as your pics.  The hole on the top of the tailstock on mine isn't threaded.  Did you thread yours or just use a locator pin.


If you measure the hole you will find it is tapered, I copied the taper to fit the pin on the mount, it works very well to hold the DI and fits tight.


----------

